

Google Wave: ahead of its time. - JakeSc
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20012698-56.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This appears to add nothing to the official announcement which was submitted
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575892>

and which is referred to in this otherwise content-free piece.

From the guidelines:

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        ...
    
        Please submit the original source. If a blog
        post reports on something they found on another
        site, submit the latter.

